

Arch Linux vs. Slackware - rohshall
http://beej.us/blog/data/arch-vs-slackware/

======
asparagui
Let us do a comparison based on the amount of Bob:

Arch Linux: 0 Slackware: 1

Clearly, we have a winner.

~~~
rohshall
amount of Bob? What does it mean?

~~~
mgurlitz
Here's the reference:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_the_SubGenius#cite_re...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_the_SubGenius#cite_ref-
Volkerding_7-0)

~~~
rohshall
Thanks :) Very interesting. This makes me want to try Slackware.

------
kanja
Something not mentioned here is arch's AUR helpers - like yaourt - that
automate installing unsupported packages. That means that if you're a more
casual user, you can install any one of those 18000 packages with a single
command.

~~~
dkersten
This is true. I've always just used yaourt myself, but recently on a new
install, I manually installed the yaourt package and realised that manually
installing AUR packages is actually really really easy!

------
zalew
an OS comparison from 2009? a Linux distro comparison without even mentioning
Debian? "similar aspect - KDE"?

------
gonzolively
Did I miss something?...

